# My red is so mean



## Reptiledude16 (Jul 29, 2013)

Okay I have had him for coming up Ina couple months a year. He is a good 2ft now and I can't get Him to calm down a little. I don't want to give him up and try againivwas thinking about getting him or her a friend because I h vase that kinda room for themmy cage is 10 ft by 4 by 4 so I have plenty of cage space for the one. I've tried warm water,t shirt , hands off for 4 months now nothing has worked even a little bit please help me out took a couple bites and they don't feel good


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 29, 2013)

what is your set up like? how are your temps? what are you feeding it and how often? it could be a "puberty thing". it very well could be diet related, if its almost a year it _should_ be larger than 2 feet IMO. there could be other things stressing it out, is the cage in an area where other pets are or where there is a lot of traffic?


----------



## Reptiledude16 (Jul 29, 2013)

Humidity is 60-70% basking temp is around 110 I feed every other day. He gets chicken turkey mice fruits and his veggies


----------



## jtrux (Jul 29, 2013)

How often do you try holding him and for how long?


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 30, 2013)

Getting another tegu won't make him easier for you to handle. If they end up fighting, then you have to get two separate enclosures.


----------



## Reptiledude16 (Jul 30, 2013)

I try everyday for as long as possible. He wiggles and squirms


----------



## jtrux (Jul 30, 2013)

Maybe its the method you're using, they don't like to be restrained but rather they prefer to be held...hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 30, 2013)

Being terrestrial animals, they prefer to sit on you. I'm actually pretty content if mine will tolerate me being around, climb on me, and let me carry them if needed without making me bleed too much . I have one super tame female that I use for educational shows, but the rest are rather reptilian.


----------



## Reptiledude16 (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm going to try and just sit in the bathroom with her. It's okay to pick her up to move her there correct?


----------



## jtrux (Jul 30, 2013)

If she'll tolerate it. Might have to place her in a box and carry her over that way.


----------



## Aardbark (Jul 31, 2013)

That's one of the best things I think. Just occupy the same space with him, and pertend not to pay any attention. Just sit there and read or play a Gameboy. Once he doesn't feel your a threat, he may come up to you to explore.


----------



## Reptiledude16 (Jul 31, 2013)

ahh well anyone got a clue on how to tegu proof your room? i have no problem with him roaming because i was feeding him yesterday and he came up to me and just crawled on me but i did not pick him up. my room is quite big i have the whole upstairs bonus room as my master bedroom lol.


----------



## jtrux (Jul 31, 2013)

They are incredibly strong so keep that in mind when securing your room. Also, if they can get their head in it, it's likely that their body will follow. The things you need to pay attention to the most are windows, vents and doors. They are gonna go under the bed, behind dressers etc, your goal is make sure he can't get out of the room and into a wall, or worse yet...outside.


----------



## Reptiledude16 (Jul 31, 2013)

okay cool so just block off my stairs lol i wanna bring his basking area outside of the cage any ideas on that?


----------



## jtrux (Jul 31, 2013)

Maybe set up an area with a pile of your old shirts to bask on, that way he will be surrounded by your smells while he's basking so he'll learn to associate the comfort of basking with your smell...just a though.


----------



## jtrux (Jul 31, 2013)

Maybe set up an area with a pile of your old shirts to bask on, that way he will be surrounded by your smells while he's basking so he'll learn to associate the comfort of basking with your smell...just a though.


----------



## Reptiledude16 (Jul 31, 2013)

good idea and about the basking spot. what can i set it on and not catch it on fire? because my house has cought fire via stupid reptile lamps. 1 time it smoked my house up and my smoke alarms dident work


----------



## jtrux (Jul 31, 2013)

Hmm, do you have a metal shelf that's low that you would be able to clamp the light against? Are your lamps ceramic or plastic?


----------



## Reptiledude16 (Aug 1, 2013)

ive got a idea of some sort. but i have been meaning to ask this. He will burrow. AndNEVER come out. I have not seen him in a little while i have to dig him up to eat. and he wouldent eat shrimp today:/ he seems to only like mice


----------



## Aardbark (Aug 2, 2013)

Its generaly not good to dig out tegus. That is their safest place in the world to them, and when you dig the up, you associate yourself with the terror of being taken from that safe place. Now with that said, I have dug up my own tegu a few times for feeding or bathtime, but its not something that should be done often.


----------



## Reptiledude16 (Aug 2, 2013)

I know that but like if i dont dig him out. I really will never see him


----------



## jtrux (Aug 2, 2013)

Mine will burrow sometimes but not for days on end. If I open the enclosure and start talking mine will usually come out or I can scratch his back amd he will come out.


----------



## Reptiledude16 (Aug 3, 2013)

I know this is a really stupid question but how would i make him not burrow. Idk all my temps and %'s are right. I don't understand why he will not come out. and he will only eat mice and meal worms. That is it i offered shrimp grapes cherries nothing he looked at it and walked away. Any tips?


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 3, 2013)

Let him get hungry and feed him other stuff and he might not like tge substrate to burrow and some twgus don't burrow

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## jtrux (Aug 5, 2013)

How's it going with him?


----------



## Reptiledude16 (Aug 5, 2013)

Talking to Johnny, he is a different lizard.


----------



## jtrux (Aug 5, 2013)

His advice is unparalleled.


----------

